# Why has this gyroid idea never been marketted?



## RiC David (Dec 22, 2014)

Anybody old enough to remember toys/collectibles from the late 80s and early 90s will remember the dancing Coke cans. Seeing as that narrows things down a fair bit, here's a video to show you:






A cylindrical object that moves on the spot in response to music...surely it's perfect?! These were a real fad at the time and I remember wanting one as a child - combine that with the distinctive look and sounds of gyroids and I can imagine lots of people paying money to have one of these on their desk!

I half expected to find that someone had made their own by customising a dancing can but I think the fact that they've been forgotten about since 1993 is putting a stop to that.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 22, 2014)

You make a good point. I could see these things becoming really popular. They'd have the sets of five or whatever and you'd want to get them all to see what they sound like! But I wonder how you'd make something like that? Where do Gyroids even come from anyway? Who made them?!

Now all we need is a shovel that can grow money trees and a watering can that turns dying roses to gold!


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 22, 2014)

Pokemanz said:


> You make a good point. I could see these things becoming really popular. They'd have the sets of five or whatever and you'd want to get them all to see what they sound like! But I wonder how you'd make something like that? Where do Gyroids even come from anyway? Who made them?!



They closely resemble haniwas - a statue of sorts buried with the dead in the 3rd Century. They appear after it's rained - which sort of represents sadness and mourning... So perhaps the villagers have buried their deceased neighbours with them. But that's just a theory. A game theory.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 22, 2014)

Haha that would be awesome! I'd love to have my favorite gyroid a dancing in my room irl... They also really add to the theme of anything, depending on their sound...


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> They closely resemble haniwas - a statue of sorts buried with the dead in the 3rd Century. They appear after it's rained - which sort of represents sadness and mourning... So perhaps the villagers have buried their deceased neighbours with them. But that's just a theory. A game theory.



They don't exactly "closely resemble" haniwa because when you play the Japanese version, they ARE CALLED haniwa! The American version changed the name to gyroid, because you know, localization, just like Animal Forest is Animal Crossing.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 22, 2014)

pika62221 said:


> They don't exactly "closely resemble" haniwa because when you play the Japanese version, they ARE CALLED haniwa! The American version changed the name to gyroid, because you know, localization, just like Animal Forest is Animal Crossing.



Makes more sense. But that just makes it even more darker, hehe


----------



## Geneve (Dec 26, 2014)

Dang, I'd buy a couple of those. They should totally make those as gyroids.


----------



## Dork (Dec 29, 2014)

oh my gosh i want one yes
little dancing buddy while i listen to music


----------

